# How mad would you be?



## HADANUFF (Mar 23, 2010)

So I just want to vent and get some of your opinions. I took my mercury 225 optimax to a local dealership to have some work done it. They diagnosed the problem to be broken reed valves on the number 4 cylinder. He calls to tell me it will be $650 to fix it and so relucantantly I agreed. There was no other work that was suggested to be done for the boat. So I assumed ( really big mistake) that this would ultimately fix it.

We took the boat out it ran fine, went back again and the motor shut down right out of the gate. So I take it back and there was no compression on the same cylinder they replaced the reeds on. They said most likely the old broken reed went through the  motor and gaulded the cylinder. My best bet was going to be to replace the powerhead 7000 dollars. So I said there was no way in a hot place that I was going to pay them for that. Mainly cause I don't have that kinda money just laying around. 

I did some research through mercury and other dealers that said they should have broken the motor down and looked to see if there was any left over broken reeds left in the motor. So the guy (that worked on the motor) said when I brought this up, "he was just trying to save me money but that would have been the right thing to do!" Well now I have what I thought was a blown motor how was this going to save me money, I said. Then he proceeds to charge me $120 to tell me that I needed a new powerhead. Furious I paid him and left.

When I got home I had a friend come over we took the reed block assembly down and low and behold there was the old broke reeds!!!!! I mean they were there in plain sight!!! I mean come on I don't know much about motors but I know you remove the old and broken parts when you replace them. To make a long diagnoses short, the rings were stuck to the piston and causing the motor not to build compression. Now we don't have it fixed yet but hopefully this will do it. Thus saving me thousands. 

What would you guys have done if this had happened to you. I mean they were just going to take advantage of a none knowing consumer. When I said something to a friend, he in fact just had a similar problem with another dealer with his boat. The problem I see is the lack of competition and trusting consumers such as myself.


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 24, 2010)

That really stinks! While it seems the repair guy was negligent here, unfortunately, boats are a black hole for sucking money away.


----------



## Misfire270 (Mar 24, 2010)

that sucks i feel violated and it aint my boat


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 25, 2010)

My father in law rebuilt my engine for me.. IT would have cost me 3,000 to take it somewhere. He gave me some great advice though... " Whenever you buy a boat motor, buy the manual to go with it, and NEVER take it to a shop"


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 25, 2010)

If you want to make a difference then go all the way with it. Take pictures (good clear pictures of the broken parts). Report this company to the better business bureau. Then forward your letter and pictures to Mercury and any other companies this "boat shop represents" Mercury may step up and fix it for you at another dealer.  let us know what you do or what happens.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 25, 2010)

HADANUFF said:


> When I got home I had a friend come over we took the reed block assembly down and low and behold there was the old broke reeds!!!!! I mean they were there in plain sight!!! I mean come on I don't know much about motors but I know you remove the old and broken parts when you replace them. To make a long diagnoses short, the rings were stuck to the piston and causing the motor not to build compression.



That's exactly what I'd go back and tell the person in charge at the boat shop.....and I'd make sure the 'mechanic' who worked on your boat was standing right there to hear it as well. You indeed should have taken pictures of what you found. That's just shoddy, sloppy work right there.


----------



## HADANUFF (Mar 25, 2010)

Well when I confronted the owner about the work he claimed the damage had been done previous to there work? He said the reed should just pass out the exhaust? Well that is not what every other mercury machanic has said. He admited that he should have given me the choice to tear the motor down properly but he didnt and there was nothing that he could do about it now. 
I actually saw one of their reps at a church event I went to tonight that featured Phil Robertson "The Duck Commander" and it was all I could do not to give that rep a peice of my mind. 
I ordered a shop manual today and plan to tear the motor down myself but it just eirks me to no end when someone will admit they are/were wrong but realize there will be no consequence.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 26, 2010)

should have bought a VMAXlol j/k i do feel for you though, man. hopefully everything works out for you. the main reason i bought a Yamaha over something else was i know someone who specializes in Yamaha outboards. anything there is to know about one, he knows it. he's fair too when it comes to price and only works out of his shop on Yamaha's as a side business. luckily though i have had my 2 stroke 25 for 4 years and haven't had to take it to him yet


----------

